# Cat in a Studio Apartment



## ricostrong (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm moving into a 500 sq. Foot studio with my cat and have some questions for the cat owners!


What would be the best litter box for a small place? Someone recommended Rubbermaid plastic totes because they're taller and litter won't get everywhere when he's done.

Where should I put it? The restroom is tiny and I think it would be gross with the daily hot steam. I'm not even sure it would fit in the restroom. A kitchen cabinet?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't think I would use a kitchen cabinet just because no matter what you do there will be dust. Ideally the bathroom is the best place and I don't think the steam would affect it much - besides you'd probably run the exhaust vent during showering to get the steam out, right? 

I would use one of these decorative cabinets and use it as a piece of furniture in the LR or other room. The disadvantage is that there is a tendency to be out of mind and not scoop as much because it's out of sight. Here are some examples of decorative litter box enclosures. It'd be pretty easy to make using a vintage box style end table, too.

decorative litter box enclosures - Bing Images

Here are some nice ones that seem to be pretty good prices too.

http://www.pets2bed.com/site/1405195/page/1072535


----------



## anpu (Dec 7, 2013)

While I don't live in a tiny apartment as you do, my cat has a dome litter box, similar to this:
Booda Clean Step Cat Litter Boxes Available Online at petco.com

In my experience and observations, cats will get litter around no matter what; domes reduce this drastically. At worst, there will only be a bit of litter at the entrance to the dome. The one I have has a curved entryway to help reduce the splatter of litter--the dome pictured doesn't have a curved entryway, but it might help.

I realize space is at a premium, particularly at your 500 sq ft studio, but it might be worthwhile to invest in a dome box. It'd just mean less litter for your to clean up. 

I had a friend who had a studio about the same size as the one you're transitioning into, and no matter what she tried (litter boxes with tall sides), her cat still manged to get litter all over her floor, which, as any cat owner can attest to, gets really frustrating over time.

Just a thought.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I live in an apartment, and it actually have mine in my living room. It's in an ikea wall cabinet I put on the floor. It works great, because it just looks like a part of my entertainment system









That's a photo from when I first moved in. It's the cabinet on the far right, and it has a cat door cut into the side. Inside, I have room for their litterbox (a Rubbermaid container with a hole in the side), spare litter, and my litter genie. On the floor I'm looking to get some of that shop floor mat stuff to reduce litter tracking onto the carpet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

The only thing I would be worried about by putting it in an enclosed space is that the cat would find the smell repugnant and want to go somewhere else. The dome litter boxes with the carbon filters might work but those would be an added expense. I have a small apartment I keep my litterbox (actually, it's a tall tote box) in the bathroom under a shelf. I keep a glade plug in scented thing in there and hanging off a hook next to the box itself is a little car freshener. Candles work well too but my cats don't always have smelly poop bc of their food.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

i have 3 cats and several litter boxes, and the one that gets the most use, is the least gross. I use a giant rubbermaid container with 40 pounds of tidy cat. I have a litter genie, I scoop it once or twice a day, and add some litter to it every few days. Mine is in a corner in a hall that we don't go past much, but it's really not that bad if you scoop it and keep the box full. I have tried everything, and this is the best system I have found. I do have a purrfect paws litter mat outside the box. It helps, a lot, although there is still litter tracking, which I vacuum up every day or so, I have a dyson stick vacuum which is awesome if you have cats. I don't like the litter box in the bathroom, because I think there is nothing grosser than stepping on little pieces of cat litter as you get out of the shower. Find a quiet, private corner. It will be fine


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

howsefrau32 said:


> I don't like the litter box in the bathroom, because I think there is nothing grosser than stepping on little pieces of cat litter as you get out of the shower. Find a quiet, private corner. It will be fine



Ugh, this!! Personally it drives me insane. Ugh. Just thinking about stepping in litter with my bare feet gives me the heebie jeebies. I use a ton of litter as well, unscented, and you can't smell a thing by the box. Even when I open it up to clean it, there's no smell. Scooping twice a day and feeding good food without fillers really helps eliminate any smell. People are always shocked when I point out that it is a litterbox 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Cats don't think about smells like we do. lol Some cats actually prefer an enclosed litter box for the privacy. scooping twice a day should take care of any worry. If you use a decent clumping litter, it will take care of the smell IF the poo is COVERED. 

I refrain from bombarding my cat's noses with human smelly sprays and stuff right at their box. THAT would be enough for them to seek somewhere else to go.

I have three cats, one won't use a litter box no matter what. She has been going outside for 14 yrs., not going to change now. The other two do use the box. It is an "oops" box in case they can't wait till the morning when their door is open again.

So basically I have one box for two cats. It is covered, and I use a natural wood based clumping litter. I check the box before I go to bed to see if it has been used and I scoop the box in the morning if needed and in the winter months being darker for much longer, they usually have to go.


You would never know there was a litter box in my house. When I open the box to scoop, there _isn't_ this massive contained smell, in fact there isn't any because my cats cover.

If you want a covered box, get one, try it out. See if your cats like it. If they do and it works for you, great


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

In a small space, the litter box placement is highly dependent on the layout of the apartment. A too live in a small space, although not quite as small as a studio. I have two litter boxes: one located in the corner of a corridor by the entrance to the furnace (it's about as out of the way as possible in a single level home), this being the main litter box. I also have a second one in a corner out in the living room, which the cats don't use that often. I considered getting rid of it since it's more out in the open, but liked the idea of having an "overflow" litter box, just in case.

Smells can be a problem sometimes, but fortunately, it's an uncommon occurrence. 

I too dislike the idea of stepping on scattered litter on the bathroom floor.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

My condo is 850 sq ft total on two levels. My cats don't like covered or enclosed boxes and I've found that many cats at the shelter don't like them either.

I have the ground floor box placed between an entertainment center and a table, not close to where any human would have a reason to be sitting. The upstairs box is actually in a corner of the walk-in closet (there's no door to the closet) and I've never been bothered by smells when I'm dressing in there.

Like Tezster said, in a small space, you really have to just try to find best locations dependent on the layout and the placement of furniture.

My larger difficulty in the open concept small space is finding a place to segregate cats, but that would be a different thread.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I live in an apartment and keep the litter box in the bathroom. I turn the exhaust fan when I shower and have never had issues related to steamy bathroom and litter box.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

I've been giving litter box placement some thought as well. I'm only going to have one cat, so I'll probably have the 1+1 set-up. I know where I want the "second" box to go. What is bugging me is that the only room I can use as a "safe room" when I first bring the cat home is my 2nd bedroom, which is the laundry room (as I live alone). I'd use my one bedroom but, with all the "inappropriate peeing" threads I've read I'm not crazy about taking that chance with a strange cat (and this will be my first cat). And my bathroom is extremely tiny, to the extent that floor space is almost nonexistant.

Are cats wigged out by the washing machine and dryer if they are running? To the point that it would cause a litter box aversion?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Depends on the cats and also how often they are exposed to the washer and dryer. Blaze was afraid of everything but when we had to keep him in the laundry room (he sprayed everywhere) he got used to them and used both of his litter boxes in there - for pooping... - and enjoyed when the dryer was on since it got nice and warm. However, I'd try not to place a litter box by them if you can help it.

There was a cool thread here about hidden litter boxes recently... http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/229810-hiding-litterbox.html


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hopefully, I will be adopting during my week off from work in February, so I will be able to spend as much time as possible with the cat (that's pretty much the reason for that week off, actually!). Luckily, there's just me in this apartment, so I only do laundry once a week, twice at the most, and I'll make sure all my laundry is done the night before I go to the shelter the first time (hopefully it will only take one trip - this place has over 300 cats, so they say - I'm bound to find one where we "click"). The room is big enough that the litter box will be about 8-9' away across the room. 

Unfortunately, kitty won't be able to lounge on top of my dryer, because I have the "stacked" style unit, with the dryer on top of a top-loading washer. I have a heating pad (s)he can use if desired!


----------



## special_kitty (Dec 7, 2013)

*same situation*

I live in a tiny place too. The only door I have is a front door and a bathroom door. It makes having a cat box an interesting problem. A covered box with a built in filter costs about $30. Put it in the bathroom corner and keep it clean and no problems. PS I keep a potted plant on top and use it like a side table to use the extra space!


----------



## ricostrong (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you so much for the responses! What's a litter genie? I'm still debating on whether I should get a plastic tote to avoid litter everywhere...at least avoid some. I think I need to move everything in and go from there.


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

The tote significantly reduced the litter spread on the floor, somehow they manage to bring some out in their toes still but not like before. 

I think a litter genie is a special garbage pail for poop. My sister was raving about hers.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

A Litter Genie is to cat waste as a Diaper Pail is to diapers. In my use of one, I recommend using little pooper scooper baggies to bag the waste, tie it, and drop it into the pail. I found that while it is possible to just scoop and dump, despite the design, odors do get out - adding in that extra step is much better.

BTW, it isn't so great for multiple cats as the pooper scooper bag gets so full it is hard to fit down the little hole - so I've gotten a diaper pail with a MUCH larger opening on top.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Love my litter genie, and use it just like it states on the box. I drop the poo in, slide back the door, it falls into the bag below, and then the door snaps back, sealing in odors. Never have had an issue with smells, and holds a lot. The only thing i don't like is their itty bitty scooper, so I just use a different one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

AutumnRose74 said:


> I've been giving litter box placement some thought as well. I'm only going to have one cat, so I'll probably have the 1+1 set-up. I know where I want the "second" box to go. What is bugging me is that the only room I can use as a "safe room" when I first bring the cat home is my 2nd bedroom, which is the laundry room (as I live alone). I'd use my one bedroom but, with all the "inappropriate peeing" threads I've read I'm not crazy about taking that chance with a strange cat (and this will be my first cat). And my bathroom is extremely tiny, to the extent that floor space is almost nonexistant.
> 
> Are cats wigged out by the washing machine and dryer if they are running? To the point that it would cause a litter box aversion?


AutumnRose, if you are only going to have one cat you really don't need a "safe" room. If the house is crazy big, you may want to confine him/her to one floor the first day, but inappropriate peeing happens very seldom. If you have two stories, put a box on each level, show her where it is (assuming you get an adult) and don't worry - they'll find it. No matter how old or young the cat is that I adopt I always show them the litter box but putting them in it but really nothing other than that is needed. My cats were frightened about the dryer end alarm, but only for a couple times.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Marcia said:


> AutumnRose, if you are only going to have one cat you really don't need a "safe" room. If the house is crazy big, you may want to confine him/her to one floor the first day, but inappropriate peeing happens very seldom. If you have two stories, put a box on each level, show her where it is (assuming you get an adult) and don't worry - they'll find it. No matter how old or young the cat is that I adopt I always show them the litter box but putting them in it but really nothing other than that is needed. My cats were frightened about the dryer end alarm, but only for a couple times.


I don't have a house, I have a 2-bedroom apartment, with the washer/dryer combo in the 2nd bedroom. It's sort of L-shaped, with each bedroom at opposite ends of the longer side and bathroom to one side and kitchenette on the other, and a short hallway between the living room and the "dining area", where the entrance door is. I think my living room is desparate for a kitty to be running and playing on the floor! 

I am hoping for an adult cat. Mohawk-Hudson Humane Society doesn't charge any adoption fee for cats 3 years and older (they are also doing away with their $10 microchipping fee as of next month), plus as this is my first cat, I would prefer one that is older and, shall we say, a little less "active" than a kitten would be. :wink:


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 8, 2013)

Marcia said:


> AutumnRose, if you are only going to have one cat you really don't need a "safe" room.


I would agree. Likely all you really need is a "safe box"... some place the cat can go and hide until he gets a chance to get use to a new home and new owner. You don't need anything elaborate. We just asked a retail store (PetSmart, WalMart, Lowe's, etc) if they had any empty boxes that were about 2' x 2' x 2' (give or take) in size. They usually have loads of boxes the merchandise gets shipped in. We simply took one of those and laid it on its side. Three of the lid flaps were then taped down so that the box formed a little door way the cat could go through. When ever he went into the box, we totally left him alone so that he would learn that that was his "safe" place to hide until he got used to us.


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 8, 2013)

Wannabe Catlady said:


> Love my litter genie, and use it just like it states on the box. I drop the poo in, slide back the door, it falls into the bag below, and then the door snaps back, sealing in odors. Never have had an issue with smells, and holds a lot. The only thing i don't like is their itty bitty scooper, so I just use a different one.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ditto on the above. 

I can add that we use Tidy Cat litter. The litter has a little bit of a fragrance and I think that that helps with the litter odors. After all, the sliding door in the genie isn't perfectly air tight. So if you use a non-absorbent litter, I could see where odors might be getting out of the genie and therefore the reason some people find they must double bag (i.e. bag the litter before putting it in the genie bag).


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I have 2 enclosed boxes for my 2 in an apartment. One is made to look like furniture, the other is a top entry...which I love. The cats are good using both


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

If you really hate litter tracking, the Breeze litter box is great, no tracking, just the odd pellet that you throw back in. I have two of those, one no one uses, Beep has one in her room and she does use it, and only she has access to that one, but the one that gets all the traffic....it's like playing in the sandbox for them, is the big rubbermaid container full of tidy cat. That one is the favorite.


----------



## ricostrong (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey guys, there's a perfect space in the restroom for a box. Its a cabinet with 5 spaces so the bottom one will be good!!


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

If you are looking for a way to disguise a litter box in your main room, check out ikeahackers.net and search "cat boxes." 

There are lots of great ideas there.


----------



## twobrothers (Aug 27, 2011)

My apartment is even smaller than yours -- about 325 square feet, with two cats! My bathroom is absolutely tiny with hardly enough room to stand in front of the sink to brush my teeth, so it would be literally impossible to keep a box in there.

I have this hider from amazon: Amazon.com: Merry Pet Cat Washroom / Night Stand Pet House: Pet Supplies

I keep it in my living room and am really happy with it. I have a rubbermaid box in it. The litter does scatter and I'm not sure there's much you can do about that. I keep a dustpan and brush hanging on one side of the box and sweep the immediate area at the same time that I clean the box, 1-2x per day. The daily sweeping plus vacuuming the entire apartment 1x/week keeps it under control. Good luck!


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a bunch of these litter boxes and I LOVE, love, love them. So easy to clean (just roll it over to the right, then flip it back over & pull out the tray, voila .. done!), and it keeps most of the litter inside (nothing will keep it all in though, unfortunately lol).

I like that they come in 2 sizes too. They have them at Petsmart, but Wal-Mart also sells the same exact one for $30. Wal-Mart only has 1 size in the store, although they do sell the different sizes online (but they're more expensive than Petsmart).

As for the litter on the floor, mine that are on a hard surface and are in a room where I always have on shoes .. I just put a rug in front of them, then I shake it off later. 

The ones that are on carpet, or a place where I go barefooted a lot (and I agree, nothing is worse than stepping on litter bare footed lol), I find a corner to put them in, butt one side up to the wall so they are forced to only come in and out 1 way, then I put a thin rug (or a towel) under them and butt them up in the corner (usually leaving enough rug so I can kinda run it up the wall a little (so litter doesn't get down into the corner where the vacuum won't reach), it catches at least 98% of the litter.

I use this litter and after all the kinds I've used .. it's finally my favorite. We have 6 cats and I know people are always a little hesitant to come over for the 1st time (because they think it will smell) and it's always funny to see their faces because they are instantly looking for the cats because they can't smell cat box LOL .. I've even had a few people ask if we got rid of them lol. 

Not that I recommend doing this, but when I was sick with pneumonia I wasn't able to scoop for over a week .. and even though the boxes were pretty full .. there was still zero smell. This litter absorbs & dehydrates the ammonia/liquid .. and it does the same to the poop. It dries it out into little, hard, almost petrified looking poops. No clumps!

A 14# bag is $13 and I swear it lasts forever. It starts out this pretty blue color & by the time you need to replace the whole batch (after you've been scooping for weeks) .. it turns kinda yellowish (but it still doesn't stink!). 

It is a little dusty if you just dump out the contents all at once, but if you pour it in slowly .. it's not bad at all .. kinda like beer! haha


----------



## MaxxCat (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a cat and an 8 pound dog in a 420 sqft efficiency. The way that I have my living space arranged, the couch it pulled out from the wall so that I can open the closet door. I slid the cat box in behind the couch and use a cardboard filing box lid to catch the litter that escapes on Maxx's feet. This works for us.


----------



## yogakitty (May 2, 2013)

Wannabe Catlady said:


> I live in an apartment, and it actually have mine in my living room. It's in an ikea wall cabinet I put on the floor.


Absolutely love this idea. I'd consider this even if I had a big house. Just do a nice job cutting out a nice little opening in the side of a cabinet and put the litterbox inside. Genius.

In terms of smell. I've never had problems with that either and I've dealt with more than one cat in the past. As long as you clean up/scoop every evening or twice a day then there shouldn't be a problem. And out of sight!


----------



## ricostrong (Dec 5, 2013)

I just wanted to say that my baby is loving his new home  I felt bad when I had to drive almost an hour and half across town to move here with him in his box. He kept crying and sticking his pink nose and paws through the little holes!!


I put his litter box in the restroom and have been sweeping the floor every day on top of cleaning it out. No smells


----------

